# Luau for 280



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Did a Luau for 280 V.I.P's yesterday.
First time roasting a pig, making a prawn tower and doing the palm tree out of pineapples and fern fronds.
Went very well, everyone happy.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention we also did Chicken Skewers with Ponzu Sauce, Teriyaki Meatball/Pineapple Skewers, Spam/Pinapple/Cherry Spikes for app's, and for the buffet we had Lomilomi Salmon, Salad with Grilled Mahimahi and a Pineapple Salsa, Aloha Sweet Potatoes, Shrimp Ono Nui, Ono Ribs and Macadamia, Coconut Pineapple Cake.
We of course carved Kalua Pig.
The piglet in the picture was set between the 2 carving stations, mostly for show, but we did carve into him a bit.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Pig looks great but how did you keep the shrimp cold?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Everything was served within an hour.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll swap health inspectors with you any day! :lol:
How did you cook the pig?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Not seeing the issue.
Cold when it went out, in the danger zone for a minimal amount of time.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

That would still be a major violation here. In either event I'm interested in hearing about how you did the pig. It looks great!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Washed him and tucked him into a roasting pan corner to corner, he was kind of big.
Barely fit.
Put him in a 300 degree convection oven (so what's that, 325?) for 2 hours.
Meanwhile we were cooking pork butt in the alto-shaams.
Those were heavily rubbed in kosher salt, liquid smoke in the drip pan and a few bunches of bananas thrown in.
Took the drippings from the butt and basted the pig with them, at the 2 hour mark and every hour after until it was done, about 5 1/2 hours.
Nice crackly skin, smelled like heaven.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, why? 

Doesn't the Food Code specify a two hour window (assuming proper cooking and chilling) as a service holding period?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hot food has to be kept over 140 during service even on a buffet and cold food has to be kept on ice. There is no "window" as far as far as my inspector is concerned but my current inspector is a RPITA. For shrimp cocktail I just use a glass or punch bowl and make a tower out of crushed ice.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The skin looks perfect. The trouble I have is finding a pig with the skin on. Did you get the pig from a local source?


----------



## a_mak (Aug 27, 2009)

My uncle is Hawaiian and they used to have luaus where they would roast a whole pig in a pit lined with banana leaves. That's something I'd love to do some day.


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

In one county of Southern California we had to have it on ice or refrigerated panels, sneeze guards and severing utensils for all food, including items with skewers/picks already on them.

I buddy of mine had to toss out 30lbs of king crab legs because they were not "in contact with the ice".

However in another county they were much more lenient, it really depends upon the county and the inspector.

BTW, the pig looked scrumptious and very nice display - you should be proud. :thumb:


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic Job Just Jim 
It's nice to see pictures on this forum
I wouldn't worry about the Health Dept.
They have been doing it like that for years & years.
I think some of the responders are just a showing a little jealousy


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure Jim knows how to keep his customers save. Great job Jim, That is a buffet I would be proud of. The buffet shows a lot of concern for a authentic Hawaiian Luau. Any Hawaiian would have been proud of your Luau........Aloha and Mahalo......Bill


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice job Jim!

I make the palm trees and put our fruit on sticks into it, for the chocolate fountain.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Nice job Jim. To everyone else Health Dept. does not work on Sundays and very rarely after 5pm. That why in NY a lot of places open at 5pm.I believe the whole city of NY only has 2 or 3 night inspectors.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I find that interesting with the number of NYC establishments that seem to get shut down including Les Halles of Anthony Bourdain fame. Instead of just running a clean kitchen or following basic food safety guide lines (or common sense) they just try to function when there are no inspectors?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

caterchef,

Thanks for the kind words.
I don't think any comments were made out of jealousy, more like concern and a quest for knowledge.
Not that I let it affect how I apply my safety standards, but regarding health inspectors, I have an advantage working on tribal land.
The local health department will never be walking through my doors.

Again, thanks everyone for the supportive comments.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Statistically Because a city size of NY has 3 times as many food service outlets that's why it sounds like a lot. Before worrying about the restaurants, perhaps they ought to act with more due diligence in inspecting the plants that produce many foods for the supermarkets and restaurants, as they can only sell and process what they get. Just look back at this past year to see all the bulk food scares we have had and then look how many of those places were closed. Not enougheace:


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't disagree at all but one has to consider who "they" are. Health inspectors don't have much to do with the FDA. If a restaurant is filthy or not opertaing to HACCP guide lines even the best artisinal products could end up a total a waste. Besides as Chefs most of us are responsible for the choices we make and the procucts we buy.
Have you seen the movie Food Inc?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Keeping a Restaurant kitchen in good compliance with the Health dept doesn't just happen. If you want to have your kitchen employees to respect the food going thrugh the line then teach them how to keep a respectable work place. A low Health dept grade is a reflection of the Chef..........ChefBill


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Agreed.
I recently sent 8 of my key people through the ServSafe program.
Not absolutely necessary, but good for the staff and the company.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fun gig! really like the baby pineapples added to the fruit display.


roasting bananas with pig butt....ummmmm

got two butts in the oven now, just k. salted them....love the smell o' roasting pig.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The baby pineapples were cute for sure.
I didn't realize how spiny their tops were, as if they didn't want you to eat them. :lol:

I've wrapped pig butt in banana leaves before, and also done this method with bananas.
Similar nuance of flavor.


----------

